# Gaggia Baby Gaggia and Gaggia Classic - parts compatibility



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i wonder, how compatible are their parts: boiler, group, valves.

i want to start rebuilding my Classic and i'm in the market for some defect machines.

this gaggia baby:


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Steam valve is different, I've been looking for a steam valve and trying to find compatible machines.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

some diagrams here you might find useful

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/downl-manual.php


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

thanks, will look into


----------

